# Out with the old in with the new website.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are having a new website built. This will be so much better than that crap one we have now (I could and have done better for us). We will be having it done by a real web designer. For now the crap one stays. yes I hate our website so much I never go to it or even tell customers about it although we do get a lot of leads from it most customers kind of roll their eyes when they say they saw our website and contacted us through there.

It's going to cost us roughly 500,000 pennies. We have decided instead of buying tools we will invest into a real site people will like and will be easy to navigate. 

We are going over details this week or next week. Hope to have it live within a month or less.

We will also be hiring a photographer to take before and after pics. I suck at taking good pics Carly can but her phones camera stinks.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Carly always takes good pics.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Carly always takes good pics.


I just may take bribes for pics :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I just may take bribes for pics :whistling2:


Don't do that,Dave. Who'd post here for cdpainting after you were dead and gone?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Don't do that,Dave. Who'd post here for cdpainting after you were dead and gone?


Good point. No one would find my body parts, she would carve me up and toss me all over the place.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Couldn't be happier with my site and my designer. Good luck !


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Couldn't be happier with my site and my designer. Good luck !


When we showed this lady examples I looked at some of the members here, yours is the one Carly and I liked and said some thing along these lines. Don't get me wrong or give me crap you all have very nice sites. :thumbup:

I know a decent site helps and a good site helps more. We aren't looking for the best site on the web but much better than we have now.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in the development stage of my website. In addition to looking at other painters websites, I also looked at quite a few GC's websites for inspiration. The high-end GC's have bigger budgets and better websites than most painters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

